# Indiana Jones 5: Wie soll es danach mit der Reihe weitergehen?



## Christian Fussy (17. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Wie soll es danach mit der Reihe weitergehen?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Wie soll es danach mit der Reihe weitergehen?*


----------



## SpieleKing (17. April 2021)

Ein Weiblicher Indy? Nein danke, dann lieber einstampfen!!!!! Das wird genauso glorreich wie die weiblichen Ghostbuster....


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2021)

Wie wär's damit, Indy in Würde ruhen zu lassen und statt dessen eine/n Enkel/in die Hauptrolle übernehmen zu lassen, die aufgrund der Erzählungen ihres Opas Lust an der aktiven Schatzaufspürung gefunden hat?


----------



## FalloutEffect (17. April 2021)

Ich würde auch kein Indyreboot haben wollen oder sonstiges. Ich bin mit Harrison Ford als Indiana Jones aufgewachsen. Ich würde mir wünschen der nächste Jones-Teil  wird der letzte sein und sein Erbe nicht verhunzt werden wie es mit Star Wars geschehen ist. Eine Frau als Indiana Jones? Ne, danke. Ich mag schon Lara Croft nicht besonders...

Die Franchise in Frieden Ruhen lassen wäre auch mein Wunsch.


----------



## Monco (17. April 2021)

Also der vierte Teil fiel schon ziemlich ab. Was man so über den 5. Teil liest, macht mir Angst - man hätte die Reihe nach Teil 3 beenden sollen. Aber wie das heute halt so ist: Alles wird erbarmungslos ausgeschlachtet, bis auch der letzte Dollar rausgepresst wurde.

So auch bei Star Wars, Terminator, Alien etc. Ich gehöre sogar zu den Leuten, die Star Wars 1-3 noch ganz cool fanden. Aber irgendwann war der Punkt erreicht, wo es einfach nur noch ätzend und nervig war. Immer dasselbe, nur mit schlechteren Schauspielern. Inzwischen interessiert mich Star Wars gar nicht mehr, ich hab schon seit Jahren komplett damit abgeschlossen.

Weil Harrison Ford dabei ist, werd ich mir den 5. Indy mal geben. Ich gehe da aber ohne Erwartungen ran - besser ist das.


----------



## McDrake (17. April 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie wär's damit, Indy in Würde ruhen zu lassen und statt dessen eine/n Enkel/in die Hauptrolle übernehmen zu lassen, die aufgrund der Erzählungen ihres Opas Lust an der aktiven Schatzaufspürung gefunden hat?


Also das, was eigentlich uncharted so schön im Epilog zeigt?


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also das, was eigentlich uncharted so schön im Epilog zeigt?


kA, Uncharted ist doch Konsole--only, oder? Dann kann ich das eh nie spielen.


----------



## McDrake (17. April 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> kA, Uncharted ist doch Konsole--only, oder? Dann kann ich das eh nie spielen.


SPOILER!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RoYSWVSYC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Ab 6:10...
(btw: Crash spielt man selber)
und speziell  ab 17:00

Grad nachmals angeschaut. einfach ein, wenn nicht perfektes, dann zumindest ein sehr schönes Ende.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2021)

Ich habe mal eine ganz - hö, hö -verwegene Idee:
Wie wäre es die Reihe endgültig anzuschließen? Ohne Hintertürchen für Sequels, Möchtegern-Nachfolgerarcheologen oder Spin-Offs.

Indiana Jones gehört für mich zu jenen Filmen die nur mit dem Original-Star Harrison Ford funktionieren und gerade wegen ihm einen so besonderen Status haben. Dazu noch die inszenatorisch unnachahmliche Handschrift von Steven Spielberg. Und natürlich der einzig echte John Williams-Score.

Mich interessieren keine fixen Ideen und Überlegungen darüber was nach Ford und Spielberg damit angestellt werden könnte, es soll einfach nicht mehr daran rumgefuscht werden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. April 2021)

Einmal Indiana Jones IX mit Deepfake und Deepvoice von Harrison Ford - Jahr 1984 - bitte, dazu eine Tüte Popcorn und eine große Cola, danke!
Noch ein Jahrzehnt Verfeinerung und Weiterentwicklung der technischen Möglichkeiten und ich kann es so bestellen...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icGTDi6DU-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2X-GHnijKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Basileukum (18. April 2021)

Indiana Jones ist wie Terminator, da nimmst einfach die ersten beiden Teile und den Rest gab es nie.  

Mußt ja nicht jeder Ausschlachtung des Schekels Willen folgen, damit ein lustiges Franchise zum Franchshize wird. 

Klar kann man sich jeden Mist antun, damit die nutznießenden Maden leben wie im Speck, aber warum soll ich?


----------



## Holyangel (18. April 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Indiana Jones ist wie Terminator, da nimmst einfach die ersten beiden Teile und den Rest gab es nie.
> 
> Mußt ja nicht jeder Ausschlachtung des Schekels Willen folgen, damit ein lustiges Franchise zum Franchshize wird.
> 
> Klar kann man sich jeden Mist antun, damit die nutznießenden Maden leben wie im Speck, aber warum soll ich?


Ich mochte Teil 3 lieber als Teil 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ich mochte Teil 3 lieber als Teil 2.


Ich mochte Teil 2 lieber als den Rest.


----------



## Falconer75 (18. April 2021)

Indy hat auf mich nie eine besondere Faszination ausgeübt. Obwohl ich ein Kind der 80er bin. Nett. Mit viel Popcorn sehr nett. Aber die Adventure-Games habe ich geliebt!

P.S. Michael Fassbender könnte ich mir als Indy vorstellen. Seine spaßige Seite müsste mal in einem Film rausgekitzelt werden. Da schlummert was in ihm, glaube ich.


----------



## Martina (18. April 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ich mochte Teil 3 lieber als Teil 2.


T1 + T3
dann mit Abstand T2
T4 ...oh je was für ein mieser Teil


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Einmal Indiana Jones IX mit Deepfake und Deepvoice von Harrison Ford - Jahr 1984 - bitte, dazu eine Tüte Popcorn und eine große Cola, danke!
> Noch ein Jahrzehnt Verfeinerung und Weiterentwicklung der technischen Möglichkeiten und ich kann es so bestellen...
> 
> 
> ...


Gott!Wird!Mir!Schlecht!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. April 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gott!Wird!Mir!Schlecht!


Von was?
Dem 7 Tage alten Mettbrötchen, dem Popcorn, von einem der Schauspieler oder den technischen Möglichkeiten? 
Tatsächlich wäre Tom Selleck in die Geschichte als Indiana Jones eingegangen (war schon für die Rolle gesetzt), wäre er nicht durch Magnum P.I. fest gebunden gewesen....


----------



## AlBundyFan (19. April 2021)

alle regen sich immer über indy 4 auf - ich finde, daß indy 2 eine komplett langweilige story hat mit diesen kanibalenstamm. der ist sowas von schlecht.

teil 1 + 3 finde ich super, aber teil 2 ist aus meiner sicht der schlechteste von allen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2021)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> alle regen sich immer über indy 4 auf - ich finde, daß indy 2 eine komplett langweilige story hat mit diesen kanibalenstamm. der ist sowas von schlecht.
> 
> teil 1 + 3 finde ich super, aber teil 2 ist aus meiner sicht der schlechteste von allen.


Kannibalenstamm?! Von welchem Film redest du da?


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2021)

Weiß auch nicht wo in Indy 2 ein Kanibalen-Stamm sein soll  vielleicht verwechselt er es auch mit FdK2, da gabs nen Kanibalen-Stamm der eher semiwitzig war, aber bei Indy?


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht wo in Indy 2 ein Kanibalen-Stamm sein soll  vielleicht verwechselt er es auch mit FdK2, da gabs nen Kanibalen-Stamm der eher semiwitzig war, aber bei Indy?


Wahrscheinlich meint da wer die Szene mit dem Herz rausreissen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint da wer die Szene mit dem Herz rausreissen


Die haben aber das Herz nicht gegessen.


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die haben aber das Herz nicht gegessen.


Mailand oder Madrid, Hauptsache Italien 

Kommt mir aber ansonsten auch nix in den Sinn, was annähernd mit Kannibalismus zu tun hatte bei Ind.


----------



## Cobar (19. April 2021)

So schade das auch wäre, denn gute Ideen gibt es sicher viele, man sollte Franchises auch einfach mal ruhen lassen können, um sie nicht völlig kaputt zu machen.

Die alte Trilogie gefällt mir gut und auch wenn ich mich über einen guten vierten Teil freuen würde (gut, dass es da bisher noch nie was gab und sich lieber zurückgehalten wurde ), so wenig Lust habe ich darauf, dass er überhaupt nicht mehr zu den ersten drei Teilen passen würde oder womöglich irgendeinen seltsamen kram mit Aliens reinbringen würde. Stellt euch das mal vor... Ein Alienraumschiff, mit dem Indy dann rumfliegen würde oder er hätte sogar einen Sohn, von dem er nichts wüsste. Klingt schon seltsam...

Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Ich hoffe auch, dass Teil 5 nie geschehen wird bei dem, was man davon so liest und Indy ist nun auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, das würde so einen Film schon extrem einschränken, der sonst auch immer von guten Actionszenen lebte.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mailand oder Madrid, Hauptsache Italien
> 
> Kommt mir aber ansonsten auch nix in den Sinn, was annähernd mit Kannibalismus zu tun hatte bei Ind.


Wenn überhaupt dann am ehesten noch die Eingeborenen bei dem Tempel in Südamerika aus Kristallschädel, die wurden imo aberauch Nicht als Kanibalen genannt im Film, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Eberhard (18. Juli 2021)

Ich fand die Idee, dass mit Shia der Sohn von Indy einsteigt, prima. Wäre ein nahtloser Übergang geworden. Hat aber ja aus den verschiedensten Gründen nicht geklappt. Die Idee des Vater-Tods hat man jetzt bei Star Wars verbraten. Käme ein wenig doof, wenn man das jetzt bei Indy nochmal versuchen würde.

Also doch ein Neustart mit anderer Interpretation und anderen Schauspielern für die Jüngeren. Wir alten bleiben einfach bei den bisherigen Teilen. Das könnte einen fünften Teil mit Ford einschließen, der das Ganze abschließt.


----------

